# Sonic FX Q 12" Review!



## kickerlivinloud (Mar 7, 2008)

*Summary:* Ok to start off let me give you a quick overview of my situation. I am a HUGE Incriminator Audio fan but as most of you know, their products are fairly difficult to come buy since they have been out of stock for some time now. I have been searching for a DP for about a year now with no luck. I had read about the Sonic FX Q in the past but had never seen or heard much about them. They are considered almost identical to the DP, so naturally I was interested. I came across this sub in the classifieds at ROE for an amazing price so I pounced on it. 

Now to start off the actual review. At first glance this sub has a decent profile. Not overly beefy but by no means a "wimpy" looking sub. The TC9 based motor is not one of my favorites but seems to perform excellently! I installed the sub and was happy with its output. I had an Atomic AP/SPL 12" previously in the truck so most of my comparison is to that sub. Listening to it at first I felt that it was equally as loud as the Atomic and had equal amount of SQ. After more listening I found that the FX didn't get as loud or seem to pound on my truck as hard. So I felt that the FX was a inferior sub to the Atomic. Well after more listening I feel that I was very wrong in this assumption!!!! At equal settings on my HU the Atomic was louder but I found a little something out about the Sonic. I could turn the HU up more with no stress on the sub. I continued to crank it and crank it, and the Sonic just kept on getting louder!!! I have yet to do a full tilt run on the Sonic in fear that it will not like the IA 20.1 but the more I run it, the more confident I am that it will take the power. I have yet to do a lot of SQ testing due to not having a SQ based enclosure around. I will do some SQ reviews in the future and post them up for everyone to see.



*Strength:*
This sub can take some power!!!! I'm not sure its actual rating but if it follows the DP as closely as I assume it does, its rating is 1200w RMS. It has dual 2 coils so it is pulling a 1ohm load off my IA 20.1. So its seeing 1800-2000+ RMS and loves it!!! It retains decent SQ, I'm not much of a SQ man so its kinda hard for me to tell. It does hit the lows with decenet authority, nothing special but not a total flop either. All around Decent sub!!



*Weaknesses:*
Not to man people seem to know about it so its not a very popular driver. It's SQ abilities are not as high as some drivers and its SPL abilities are nothing to amazing. Not really a lot of weaknesses that I can tell, least nothing I've noticed yet.


*Rating:*

I give this sub a 8.5 out of 10. Its by no means a weak or mellow driver but it is also not a monster capable of killing small children :laughing::bangin:


Thanks for hanging with me to the end!



Jon


----------

